# Outlook: Nach @domain.de sortieren



## Deemax (2. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich bekomme einige Mail von verschiedenen Absendern aber mit gleichen Domains z.B.  xyz@domain1.de  xyz.@domain2.de und möchte diese in eine Ordner verschieben. 
Dazu habe ich eine Regel erstellt: Nach Erhalt einer ... mit xyz in der Absenderadresse in den Ordner  xx verschieben. 

Bei den Wörtern (@domain1.de; @domain2.de) müssen aber *alle* (laut Hilfe) in der Absenderadresse vorhanden sein und ich will nicht für jede Domain eine eigene Regel erstellen. 

Kann man nach meheren verschiedenen Wörten sortieren  und die Mail dentsprechend verschieben oder kann man Wildcards setzen?


----------



## dfd1 (5. Juli 2002)

Werde mich mal ans Testen machen...
Aber eine schnelle Antwort kann ich dir nicht garantieren...


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juli 2002)

Hm, ich versteh Dich nicht ganz...

Wenn Du die Regel so definierst:

"Nach Erhalt einer Nachricht, mit domain in der Absenderadresse diese in den Ordner SpammMails verschieben."

Werden dann nicht alle Absender, die "domain" in der Adresse haben, verschoben? Also @domain1.de @domain2.de @domain3.de usw....


----------



## Deemax (5. Juli 2002)

Ja domain1 wird dann ja z. B. durch microsoft und domain2 durch gmx ersetzt. Aber leider müssen bei meheren Wörten alle vorkommen.


----------



## Vitalis (5. Juli 2002)

Achso.. Dann gib das mal nicht so an: @domain1.de; @domain2.de

Sondern so:

@domain1.de *auf hinzufügen klicken*
@domain2.de *auf hinzufügen klicken*

dann macht er draus

"@domain1.de" oder
"@domain2.de" 

Falls ich dich wieder mißverstanden hab, erklär mir bitte was Du eigentlich genau machen willst.


----------

